# Why no love for the Jacobsens?



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I see all this talk about Toros and JD but where are the jacobsen people at? I picked up a few reel mowers at the last Weeks Auction and the Jacobsens are by far the most enjoyable to mow with. Brushless motors for traction and reel makes for a nice quiet mower not to mention the engine parts are substantially cheaper than the Kawasaki's on the toros 
Now does anyone know where to get a reel sharpened down in Southern Georgia ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the 0.438" max HOC spec on their 22" models probably turns a lot homeowners off.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Depends on how far south you are. I just talked to my Extension Agent who laid down 12 pallets of Zeon Zoysia and he just picked up a triplex jake...


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I'm almost in Florida that's how far down I am. About 30min from the Weeks Auction Site. I really wanted one of the Jacobsen eclipse triplexes but I talked myself out of them.

I've got common centiweed currently just trying to see how low I can take it height of cut wise. Currently like 0.5in :mrgreen:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think the 0.438" max HOC spec on their 22" models probably turns a lot homeowners off.


I think the HOC brackets for mine were less than $30 for the pair.

I will say that I like the controls on mine. The centrifugal clutch is different than most greensmowers but I get effortless control to start/stop and steer around obstacles. I should do a vid sometime.

Jake has a great reputation for unmatched cut at very low heights. Their equipment tends to be pretty spartan, lower price tag than Deere or Toro. But I've not found fault at all with their walk mowers. The fairway mowers (LF3400s) I used to run were pretty nice too.

I'd venture that Toro and Deere are brands that more folks recognize as leaders in power equipment. If you didn't work with turf equipment all the time, it's quite possible you've not heard of Jacobsen.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Here's mine. The cutting unit is currently at my local dealer for sharpening.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

metro424 said:


> I'm almost in Florida that's how far down I am. About 30min from the Weeks Auction Site. I really wanted one of the Jacobsen eclipse triplexes but I talked myself out of them.
> 
> I've got common centiweed currently just trying to see how low I can take it height of cut wise. Currently like 0.5in :mrgreen:


So, I'm guessing you might have heard of Sunbelt Ag Expo, and Spence Field? I know where you are. Hehe, I have a buddy who lives on the outskirts of town on his 1 acre. Been there many times.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

metro424 said:


> I see all this talk about Toros and JD but where are the jacobsen people at?


Try owning a Baroness :lol:


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

M311att said:


> Here's mine. The cutting unit is currently at my local dealer for sharpening.


Now that's a good looking mower, floating head very cool! I'm a big fan of the paddle speed adjuster much easier than varying throttle speed to slow the mower down. Granted the one on my 126 isn't working oh well I can use the bail lever to change the speed. Onboard ************ definitely beats pulling out the drill and socket.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I like the backlapping feature very much. The guy I bought it from gave me an extra drive motor but I'm scared for the day the reel motor dies....those things are pricey.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, I'm going to go out to the Extension Agent's house where he's got some new Zoysia and take a pic of his new triplex Jake for y'all when it arrives.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I found 1 place that will work on Jacobsens in the metro Indy area. No dealers here. Toro and JD have a good presence.

All said for the right machine i would have considered it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I found 1 place that will work on Jacobsens in the metro Indy area. No dealers here. Toro and JD have a good presence.
> 
> All said for the right machine i would have considered it.


FYI, Reynolds golf dept (126st and 37) works on all reels. Ricky Jr showed me 3 Jake and a couple of Toro he had to relief grind.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

M311att said:


> I like the backlapping feature very much. The guy I bought it from gave me an extra drive motor but I'm scared for the day the reel motor dies....those things are pricey.


Honestly these motors are probably the most robust things ever. They aren't like the old motors where you had brushes that wore down. These are scaled up versions that you can find on high end RC cars. Heat's the number one enemy of a brushless motor and when I shoot the motor with my temp gun after using them they are still ambient temp. But just in case I bought 3 Jacobsens for backup/different heights of cut hahah.

7/16ID rubber tubing is the perfect size to slip on the oil drain so you can direct the oil to a suitable container! Need about 1.5feet of it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

metro424 said:


> I'm almost in Florida that's how far down I am. About 30min from the Weeks Auction Site. I really wanted one of the Jacobsen eclipse triplexes but I talked myself out of them.
> 
> I've got common centiweed currently just trying to see how low I can take it height of cut wise. Currently like 0.5in :mrgreen:


1/2" is probably as good as it gets. At that height it is rather well behaved, not as likely to get thatch or disease problems vs when it is rough cut and more than 1".


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I found 1 place that will work on Jacobsens in the metro Indy area. No dealers here. Toro and JD have a good presence.
> ...


That is the 1 place I found 😁


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I just purchases two PGM 22s '62269' for $300. Handlebar parts (control handle services) were pilfered from both. The engines are operational on both. One has an issue with the braking system where it will not reverse. 



I am looking forward to getting *one*fully operational.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Awesome! I just went and cut the front centiweed at as high as the Jacobsen goes...

Definitely have some weeds hopefully the tenacity and atrazine takes care of most of them. My poor centipede appreciated the reel cut but I bet it will appreciate some sulfur/iron/fert even more!


----------

